# flirting with ER staff



## sop (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that all ER staff members are constantly busy on a daily basis, but I have seen some very attractive people in there. I just was wondering what you think about flirting with and asking staff members out on dates?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 4, 2011)

sop said:


> I know that all ER staff members are constantly busy on a daily basis, but I have seen some very attractive people in there. I just was wondering what you think about flirting with and asking staff members out on dates?



Sexual Harassment

lol be careful


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, I met my wife while she was shooting film in the ED and I brought a patient in...

That said, an ex in the ED can make life hell to.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2011)

There's a certain level 1 trauma center that usal knows about, where 95% of the ER nurses are my age and they're ALL 8s, 9s, or 10s.

Oh yes.  I very much like going there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just be careful lol. We have a nice hospital, then a hospital with hot nurses, and then a uhhhh..... Community hospital.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 4, 2011)

Flirting is one thing if it's casual flirting that you both actively participate in. This kind of thing is just how some people interact with each other, and both parties instinctively understand that's all it is and will ever be. And this is fine. (As long as the verbiage is kept workplace-appropriate...at least in front of other people.)

Asking someone who works in the ER out on a date might be another thing. Your company or department might have a policy against it. If not, it's up to you. Personally, I would recommend just picking someone out because they're attractive and having that as the sole basis for asking them out. But I'm sure you already know that. If there's someone in particular who, aside from being attractive, you've gotten to know and like over time, then as long as there's no policy against it, go for it.

Personally, I would ask the target if they're allowed to go out with EMS people and use that as a segue into actually asking that person out. Yes, it would be as goofball as it sounds, but that kind of thing works for me, because I'm a goofball. ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> There's a certain level 1 trauma center that usal knows about, where 95% of the ER nurses are my age and they're ALL 8s, 9s, or 10s.
> 
> Oh yes.  I very much like going there.



...and one of these days, Linuss will get up the courage to talk to one of them 

(Just giving you crap, as usual)


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> ...and one of these days, Linuss will get up the courage to talk to one of them
> 
> (Just giving you crap, as usual)



Nope Sally will never get the courage up.  :rofl:


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just be careful lol. We have a nice hospital, then a hospital with hot nurses, and then a uhhhh..... Community hospital.



I did my clinicals at community (riverside community) they are one of the best in riverside county... and have really cute nurses 

on to the OP, I dont see any problem with it. I met my last Girlfriend in the er. and have gone out on dates with a few other ER nurses. flirt and see if they flirt back, they will make it very clear if they are not feeling it. dont get creepy with it though, just keep it casual until after a date or two and I would let her make the first public display in the ER. with the hours I work getting lunch at the cafeteria or coffee may be the only date that week, do what you can. to sum it up, go for it you wont get a second chance. just dont be creepy.

on the same subject, one of the females on her once told me "dont put your penis where you put your patients, nothing good can come of that"


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> ...and one of these days, Linuss will get up the courage to talk to one of them
> 
> (Just giving you crap, as usual)



Hey, I spoke with one the other day!  And about non-patient related stuff too!

She kicked me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hey, I spoke with one the other day!  And about non-patient related stuff too!
> 
> She kicked me.



Hey it's a start...

(ask usalsfyre how many times he got rejected...)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I did my clinicals at community (riverside community) they are one of the best in riverside county... and have really cute nurses



I've been there 3 times but didn't get to really "look around". Now I've spent plently of time "looking around" at Desert Regional and there are alot of cute nurses. 

But right now I got my eye on an EMT student (I'm not an official instructor yet so it is ok  )


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Hey it's a start...
> 
> (ask usalsfyre how many times he got rejected...)



Maybe it has to do with referring to yourself in the third person?:rofl:



In my defense, she had a ring.




My partner told her "Steve here needs a girlfriend... will you keep your eye out for some of your single nurse friends for him?"  She said that she "Doesn't know why, but many of her coworkers like to go out with EMS"


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Maybe it has to do with referring to yourself in the third person?:rofl:



Usalsfyre can refer to usalsfyre's self in the third person because usalsfyre is awesome like that. 

Yeah, generally your success rate will be higher when speaking with females who DON'T have a ring. Another tip for success is make friends with the charge nurse and the more senior nurses. They tend to know who's single and looking.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 4, 2011)

This was in a fortune cookie today.  It really feels kind of appropriate here. :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 4, 2011)

That can be taken so many ways...


----------



## Aidey (Sep 4, 2011)

More than several of our employees have met their girlfriends/wives* while they were working as ER nurses. 

*Yes, all girlfriends and wives. The pickings for male ER nurses are slim to nonexistent. :glare:


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That can be taken so many ways...



thats what she said....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i love those jokes.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 5, 2011)

sop said:


> I know that all ER staff members are constantly busy on a daily basis, but I have seen some very attractive people in there. I just was wondering what you think about flirting with and asking staff members out on dates?



As long as you arent a pervert/weirdo about, you'll be fine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> As long as you arent a pervert/weirdo about, you'll be fine.



Guess I should avoid it then.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That can be taken so many ways...



There are? I can only think of one.


----------



## firetender (Sep 5, 2011)

*Are you kidding?*

Personally, I don't want to live in a world where such Hanky-Panky does NOT go on! Especially in medicine! Who the hell else understands or at least won't puke!

 This is one of the very few perks of being in this profession Guys and Girls; we have a ready-made society of misfits just like ourselves to choose from.

Anything less than tolerance for the fact that THIS IS WHAT HUMANS -- especially libidinous humans -- DO! amounts to abject suppression, which in my book is Cruel and Unusual Punishment! I don't care if you do it to yourself or the trip gets laid on you; IT IS CRIMINAL!

If you can hear the passion in my voice it's because the days when I didn't even consider the question passed somewhere around 1985, when I no longer had access to the Cookie Jar!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, my girlfriend works ACU at the hospital, but that isn't where I met her. 

And there was this really cute girl shadowing the doc tonight in the ER. My partner and I both tried to get her attention just to see if we could cause she looked so darn serious! I guess she was cause she kept her nose buried in a text book most of the time she wasn't busy working with the doc. Lol! Maybe it's just me though and the textbook was the lesser of two evils in front of her. :-(

I am surprised I got my girlfriend to pay attention to me at all in the first place! I am so clumsy and stupid when it comes to initiating something like that. :-S


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 5, 2011)

I always end the handover with '...and my number is 'xxxxxx2323'


50% of the time, it works all the time


The nurses here are either too busy or too overweight to try and flirt with lol


----------



## Melclin (Sep 5, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> I always end the handover with '...and my number is 'xxxxxx2323'
> 
> 
> 50% of the time, it works all the time
> ...



Your should try wearing some Sex Panther. Its would improve you odds by 10%.

They've done studies you know....its stings the nostrils.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2011)

"Really, that smells like raw gasoline"


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 5, 2011)

firetender said:


> Personally, I don't want to live in a world where such Hanky-Panky does NOT go on! Especially in medicine! Who the hell else understands or at least won't puke!
> 
> This is one of the very few perks of being in this profession Guys and Girls; we have a ready-made society of misfits just like ourselves to choose from.



In my neck of the woods this goes on all the time.  County EMS is known for being the biggest Man:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s in the state.  Not only are they flirting and f*cking the nurses they are doing their partners as well.  LOL!  

I can't say I will ever date within EMS.........casual sex yes, but serious relationship... no way.


----------



## sirengirl (Sep 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am surprised I got my girlfriend to pay attention to me at all in the first place! I am so clumsy and stupid when it comes to initiating something like that. :-S





firefite said:


> But right now I got my eye on an EMT student (I'm not an official instructor yet so it is ok  )



I just went on a date last night with another medic student who's in the class ahead of me... I swear to god, his pickup was to grab my arm, pull traction, say, "I'm really good, this is only gonna sting a little." and start a 20 gauge on me. Obviously, I was impressed :lol:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 5, 2011)

Two former Mrs Brown's have been ambo's, neither lasted, two have not, neither lasted ...

Hmm you know what, Brown thinks that just says there is something wrong with Brown


----------



## Melclin (Sep 5, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> 20 gauge



Well there's your problem. 

I'd be ashamed to use a 20 on a girl I liked.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Well there's your problem.
> 
> I'd be ashamed to use a 20 on a girl I liked.



Ohhh yeah? Mine's more like a 12ga


----------



## Melclin (Sep 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ohhh yeah? Mine's more like a 12ga



I bet you could infuse a lot of fluid through that.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 5, 2011)

Brown is not shy, Brown goes straight for the external jugular


----------



## sirengirl (Sep 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is not shy, Brown goes straight for the external jugular



Rofl I love you guys. Nah, I had pre-warned him that no one has ever managed to stick me without blowing a vein, so he was being nice. In fact, he had a conversation with the instructor in front of me about how hard it was going to be to get a line on me lol


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 5, 2011)

My light-bars bring all the girls to the yard
And their like
It's brighter than yours,
Damn right it's brighter than yours,
I can cric you,
But I have to charge


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 5, 2011)

I say flirt away.  If you ask someone out and they decline, and you pursue, then it is a problem.

The down-side is, while you may nail a 10, everyone will know about it within one week.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 5, 2011)

What's the worst that could happen?

We've all been smacked for making a crass remark once or twice, right?  No?  Only me?  Oh, ok. :rofl:


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 5, 2011)

What is this "flirting" you all speak of?

Most of my interactions with ER staff involve me brandishing a crucifix and hurling cloves of garlic along with my patient so I can escape that vampiric den of iniquity with my humanity intact.


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 5, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> My light-bars bring all the girls to the yard
> And their like
> It's brighter than yours,
> Damn right it's brighter than yours,
> ...



Holy I love this!  :rofl:


----------



## DillR (Sep 7, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> What is this "flirting" you all speak of?
> 
> Most of my interactions with ER staff involve me brandishing a crucifix and hurling cloves of garlic along with my patient so I can escape that vampiric den of iniquity with my humanity intact.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Omg i spit my coffee.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 7, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Most of my interactions with ER staff involve me brandishing a crucifix and hurling cloves of garlic along with my patient so I can escape that vampiric den of iniquity with my humanity intact.



You must have been in the mess room when the Captain came in and said "right you, you and you, be at Paramedic school monday morning!"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You must have been in the mess room when the Captain came in and said "right you, you and you, be at Paramedic school monday morning!"



Sounds like the navy! ;-)


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 7, 2011)

sounds like Los Angeles CITY Fire...


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 8, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> sounds like Los Angeles CITY Fire...



It was a joke from Mobile Intensive Care Officer training back in 1992 when one of the blokes told of his time in Los Angeles and how if they didn't get enough volunteers to go to Paramedic school the Captain went to the mess room and basically picked people and told them to show up.


----------



## Iodine (Sep 8, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> This was in a fortune cookie today.  It really feels kind of appropriate here. :rofl:




In case no one else has let their maturity go out the window...

In bed. 

ROFL


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iodine said:


> In case no one else has let their maturity go out the window...
> 
> In bed.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of adding "beneath the sheets" to the song titles we saw on the jukebox.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Although not in the Emergency Department, I met my wife while we were both working in a military hospital.  She, in Internal Medicine, and me in Radiology.  She came down once a day to drop off the x-rays viewed that day and to pick up x-rays of the patients coming in the next day.  One day, I summoned up the courage to ask her out on a date.

In a few short weeks, will have been married 30 years.:wub:


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 8, 2011)

I've only flirted back with ER nurses and a couple female doctors. The ERs in my area have women with attitudes, don't want to deal with it and want nothing to do with it. As an EMT I found that SNF nurses, to be easy catch and releases. The areas with really attractive women, that don't have mental issues like ER nurses, are the floor nurses, radiology techs, and the occasional volunteer. Then again, never :censored::censored::censored::censored: where you eat.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 8, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> ...radiology techs...


+1
So much so that Mrs usalsfyre is a rad tech (well, other than the mental issue she obviously had to be Mrs usalsfyre )



VCEMT said:


> Then again, never :censored::censored::censored::censored: where you eat.


Meaning, don't sleep around, don't lie, don't cheat with or on coworkers...respectful dating is probably fine.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> +1
> 
> Meaning, don't sleep around, don't lie, don't cheat with or on coworkers...respectful dating is probably fine.



In other words, Your saying, I cant be me and date people I have professional contact with?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

Be you, just dont create problems for yourself while being you. Thats bad juju.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 9, 2011)

I have issues being faithful and go through :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:ish stages. Hence why I said what I did.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Sep 9, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> What is this "flirting" you all speak of?
> 
> Most of my interactions with ER staff involve me brandishing a crucifix and hurling cloves of garlic along with my patient so I can escape that vampiric den of iniquity with my humanity intact.



BAH HAHAHAHA


*wipes tear away*   But seriously, don't fish off the company peer.  Sure, love may bloom at work or in the ER.  But when "bloom" becomes "boom", you're in a living hell everytime you clock in.  Only exception I'd find would be SNF or places you don't go very often, but certainly not coworkers.

In fact, I offer that advice to most new females who join us.  I can't even think of the number of girls who get hired, get passed around multiple guys at work, and then get sick of the rumors and quit.


----------



## firemedic132903 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Flirting*

I don't think there's anything wrong w/ "tastefully" flirting w/ ER staff...if the flirting is recipricated.  How about before you really start flirting have a regular conversation or exchange w/ the person and throw some personality into it and see how they respond.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 10, 2011)

I only flirt with the cute doctors, I won't flirt with those beneath my social standing.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 10, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I only flirt with the cute doctors, I won't flirt with those beneath my social standing.


:rofl:

As funny as that is, I'm going to deny ever hearing of you should we end up in the same ED one day


----------



## Katy (Sep 10, 2011)

As long as it is fun and the other healthcare provider doesn't appear to be uncomfortable, then I say go for it ! Of course, number one rule is don't let it get in the way of patient care, after that, your good to go.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't ever do that. The problem is that you work with them and flirting with co-workers usually isn't a good idea...


----------



## clibb (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, of course I flirt with them! Haha.
I broke the Golden Rule, though. I dated a co-worker. 
She's probably one of the most amazing people I've ever met, she's just not ready for a relationship and we are not on the same page in life even though she's older. Sucks to have to see her every day though! Never doing that again!


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 18, 2011)

about 90% of the hospitals around here have pretty attractive females (i love texas) nothing wrong with doing a little flirting, unfortunately im young (20) so it usually ends up being the attractive nursing students going for it lol


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

I made a bad error in judgement with this once......

The flirting was mutual and appreciated on both sides.....no problems there

But where I made the critical error was thinking that if I went out with someone on day shift and someone on night shift that it would not be a big deal

Boy was I *WRONG*

I got my self in a wee bit of hot water for that one! (Lesson Learned)


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

So you went out with two people at the same time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

No! 

It was more a casual drink with one and dinner with the other not as in dating for 6 months
(FYI - they exchanged words with each other)

And not on the same night either..... 

I admit it was a little foolish at the time but like I said in the first post (Lesson Learned)


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> No!
> 
> It was more a casual drink with one and dinner with the other not as in dating for 6 months
> (FYI - they exchanged words with each other)
> ...



Oh, gotcha then.

I don't think I've ever actually flirted with the ER staff before...they usually tell me that I can't be old enough to be a paramedic, and I spend the rest of the shift crying, so really there isn't any time. h34r:


----------



## Tigger (Oct 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, gotcha then.
> 
> I don't think I've ever actually flirted with the ER staff before...they usually tell me that I can't be old enough to be a paramedic, and I spend the rest of the shift crying, so really there isn't any time. h34r:



Ah nothing quite like being asked how my drivers ed classes are going by some (always female, sometimes attractive) ER nurse or other company's supervisor. I'm 20 now...


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> about 90% of the hospitals around here have pretty attractive females (i love texas) nothing wrong with doing a little flirting, unfortunately im young (20) so it usually ends up being the attractive nursing students going for it lol



Nothing wrong with cute nursing students! College girls are more fun anyways :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2011)

A little casual flirting ended up with me taking one of the ER nurses out on Friday night. . Not a bad thing. 

Speaking of flirting, apparently one of the EMTs told my partner she thinks I'm cute and wanted to know if I was single. 

The game is afoot!


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Nothing wrong with cute nursing students! College girls are more fun anyways :rofl:



exactly


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Ah nothing quite like being asked how my drivers ed classes are going by some (always female, sometimes attractive) ER nurse or other company's supervisor. I'm 20 now...



I'm 24 and I still get that...


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

That is funny Fast65!! 

I have 10 years on you 

What part of Oregon are you from? I grew up near Florence

:usa:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> That is funny Fast65!!
> 
> I have 10 years on you
> 
> ...



Haha, I do what I can 

I grew up over in Bend, but I'm living in Depoe Bay right now, just north of Newport.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Right on.....I just drove through there on my way to Tillamook a little over a week ago


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> Right on.....I just drove through there on my way to Tillamook a little over a week ago



Oh, coolio!


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

From the outside looking in it seems like you guys have a nice fire district set up there in Depoe Bay and not to mention Mo's is not far


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> From the outside looking in it seems like you guys have a nice fire district set up there in Depoe Bay and not to mention Mo's is not far



Yeah, it's not too bad, they just remodeled the main Depoe Bay station right there on Hwy 101. I mostly work down in Lincoln City, but all in all, the fire districts here do a pretty good job of working with us and with each other.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Oct 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Nothing wrong with cute nursing students! College girls are more fun anyways :rofl:



+1


----------

